# Best Value Weight Gain?



## stickman (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a low budget of around £30.

I am unsure on what weight gain product to get.

What is the best weight gain I can get at this price?

:beer:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

home made gainers are always the cheapest. Buy a simple whey powder and add oats, peanut better, banana's etc, blend in 450ml water and you've got yourself a cheap effective weight gainer.

but, if you dont doing that and could afford another £10 (£40) then Boditronics Mass Attack if very good value


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

another good addition in coconut milk


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Homemade!

Unflavoured whey impact from myprotein (cheap)

1 Banana (for flavour and extra cals)

3 scoops of oats

peanut butter

extra virgin olive oil

flaxseed

egg whites


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

10 x lamb cormers from me local, helped me get very big,

Or Mamouth 2500, got some from Discount Supps, near to £30 i think for 4.4kg, needed some for me Mrs to get a bit on, it worked. Not sure its the best but is cheapish i think.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> home made gainers are always the cheapest. Buy a simple whey powder and add oats, peanut better, banana's etc, blend in 450ml water and you've got yourself a cheap effective weight gainer.


^ And id back that up.


----------



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/98128-advice-weight-gain-shakes-please.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/98128-advice-weight-gain-shakes-please.html

Have a look through here buddy. Theres some good pointers and if you are strapped for cash then homemade is the way forward.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stickman said:


> I have a low budget of around £30.
> 
> I am unsure on what weight gain product to get.
> 
> ...


Do you have two logins as someone posted this exact thread not long before you did but then deleted it?

As i said in the last thread, a homemade one will be best, oats are dirt cheap tesco value.

Cheap products already made up however are atlas weight gainer, nutrisport (i think these are full of sugars though).


----------



## stickman (Jun 4, 2009)

My mate was still logged on, on my computer mate. So i deleted it and re did it on my own


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stickman said:


> My mate was still logged on, on my computer mate. So i deleted it and re did it on my own


Oh right ok.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Weight gainers are usually crammed with carbs and sugars.

You might just as well eat lots of doughnuts.

And anyway, what's the point of gaining weight!?

If you want to gain lean muscle, avoid weight gainers, eat enough protein and fats and limit your carbs.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Weight gainers are usually crammed with carbs and sugars.
> 
> You might just as well eat lots of doughnuts.
> 
> ...


Or buy ones that are good...

Reflex Instant Mass

Boditronics

Bulksupplements direct


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Weight gainers are usually crammed with carbs and sugars.
> 
> You might just as well eat lots of doughnuts.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head Patrick.

Gaining weight for the sake of it is completely pointless. You will only end up cutting to get rid of the fat you have added anyway. Concentrate on the protein and fats of your current diet to gain lean muscle. I just have enough carbs to fuel my day to day activities and workouts.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Make your own, protein powder, oatmeal/cereal, and peanut butter. Add some milk, ice, bingo!


----------

